# My dog has wierd white spongy stuff in her mouth



## dneyd1971 (Oct 7, 2006)

My mouth old mixed pup has white sponge-like things attached to the inside walls of her mouth and one on her tounge. THey are growing slowly. I have no clue what these are, I have attempted to put hydrogen peroxide on them and alcohol, but this has seemed to have no effect. I cant find any source on the net with this odd affliction. She is in perfect health otherwise. Has anyone else experience this?


----------



## midnightbluemamma (Sep 24, 2006)

does you pup go outside? mabe it got ahold of some kind of reptile or frog or something, i had apup that would love to bite frogs and then her mouth would get all white and foamy and sticky.


----------



## Shelly_236 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmm.. just speaking as a nurse, if we were talking about a human with this in their mouth I would assume some sort of yeast or fungal infection. In my opinion, I would give it a bit of time, maybe a week, and if it hasn't passed take it to the vet.


----------



## Fairhaven (Oct 10, 2006)

I agree with Shelley. My first thought was Thrush. As a nurse also, I see this and of course I deal with human beings, but Nystatin Swish and Swallow is what we give for that. My question is this. What is the consistancy of the spongy material. Is it dry or is it slimy feeling. Does it come off very easily or is it attached fairely well. Is the mass dense, can you see through it? Does your pup have a temp? Has the pup's appetite changed? Any new foods, different detergents for pup's bedding (since they do like to chew). Could be possible allergic reaction to innoculations (I can't remember if someone already asked that question or not)? Do you have any snakes in your area or certain venemous spiders( Brown Recluse, Black Widow etc.)? Have you had your lawn or trees treated recently? Is your yard fenced? The questions are numerous as are the answers. I think I would just start writing everything down that your pup comes in contact with. Think like your pup. They use their mouths to identify everything. It could just be a fungal infection, but by you eleminating or identifying everything, this will help you and your vet determine what it is. I hope this helps a little.


----------

